# Name your power company



## user4818

National Greed....oooops, Grid.


----------



## 480sparky

"Obsessively, relentlessly...oooooh! With out service!"



Oh, wait, that's their jingle.


----------



## macmikeman

HECO -- I cannot fit spam anywhere into that at all.........


----------



## heavysparky

AEP OR I&M what ever they are calling their selves now.
than there  is also the local city utility.


----------



## B4T

National Grid for gas LIPA for electric,, used to be LILCO

LILCO decided to build a nuclear power plant out in Shorham back in the late 60's

It was a job that the unions just loved. They would install something on a Monday and rip it out on a Tuesday/

The cost ballooned to $6 billion before it ever opened 

Then one day, a wise man said Long Island could never evacuate if a problem Chernobyl ever happened here

So then the chant started to close the plant before it ever opened.

As part of a buyout, LILCO became LIPA and the rate payers got postage paid envelopes to send in the bill WOW 

They have since rescinded the free postage envelopes :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller

Jersey Central Power & Light (owned by 1st Energy) one sucks more than the other


----------



## lectricboy

K.U. = Kentucky Utilities (owned by Eon).


----------



## woodchuck2

Used to be Niagra Mohawk, now it is National Grid.


----------



## wingz

Dominion Power, Virginia


----------



## MarkyMark

Progress Energy for Raleigh and points East.

Duke Power for Durham and points West

A couple of power co-ops in various towns as well.


----------



## chenley

Tennessee Valley Authority (TVA) - Then the county PoCo and the City PoCo which buy their power from TVA.


----------



## steelersman

wingz said:


> Dominion Power, Virginia


Same here. Used to be Virginia Power. Now it's Dominion Power.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Entergy.


----------



## GDK 13

ConEd here.


----------



## william1978

Duke Power here.


----------



## azsly1

PECO-Philadelphia and surrounding, PP&L-north and west of philly.


----------



## s.kelly

chalk up one more for Dominion VA Power


----------



## TOOL_5150

PG&E - Pacific Greed & Evil

~Matt


----------



## seo

Detroit Edison. DTE.


----------



## wingz

wingz said:


> Dominion Power, Virginia





steelersman said:


> Same here. Used to be Virginia Power. Now it's Dominion Power.





s.kelly said:


> chalk up one more for Dominion VA Power


You guys ever still say VEPCO by mistake?


----------



## steelersman

No why? If that is what it was before it was Virginia Power then that was before my time. Although I have heard of VEPCO, I don't know what it stands for. Just a stab, is it Virginia Electric Power Co-operative?


----------



## wingz

steelersman said:


> No why? If that is what it was before it was Virginia Power then that was before my time. Although I have heard of VEPCO, I don't know what it stands for. Just a stab, is it Virginia Electric Power Co-operative?


Damn close, Virginia Electric Power Company.


----------



## MDShunk

Allegheny Energy
Adams Electric Cooperative
Valley Rural Co-op
Metropolitan Edison
Penn Elec
Boro of Chambersburg Electric Light Company



That's a lot of rules books to keep straight for not too much area covered. I operate in an "overlap" area.


----------



## regieleeroth

Duquesne Light


----------



## idontknow

Progress Energy and to the south is Glades Electric Co-Op.


----------



## JohnJ0906

BGE - Originally Baltimore Gas & Electric.


----------



## Kevin J

Appalachian Power or AEP


----------



## electro916

azsly1 said:


> PECO-Philadelphia and surrounding, PP&L-north and west of philly.


Its PPL Electric utilities(since they went nation wide) now they dropped the &, I know I just got the bill

west of Philly you hit MET-ED (metropolitan edison) territory also.

To all Who doesn't know MET-ED owns Three Mile Island

We also have a bunch of companies in about a 40mi radius that sell power to PPL.

Gilberton Power Co.
Westward Generation
Sunbury Generation
Mt. Carmel Co-gen


----------



## jbfan

Coweta-Fayette emc.
Buy my gas from them also.


----------



## ralpha494

WE Energies. Formerly WEPCO (Wisconsin Electric Power Company). Local co-ops in the area also.


----------



## Thayer

CSU- Colorado Springs Utilities


----------



## Kletis

EWEB, Eugene Water and Electric Board


----------



## hvideo1

*Withlacoochee River Electric*


----------



## kbsparky

Choptank Coop
Delmarva Power
Delaware Coop
A&N Coop

Plus several municipal utilities too numerous to mention. :blink:


----------



## user4818

kbsparky said:


> Choptank Coop
> Delmarva Power
> Delaware Coop
> A&N Coop
> 
> Plus several municipal utilities too numerous to mention. :blink:


Isn't the Virgina part of Delmarva served by Dominion?


----------



## John

Central Vermont Public Service 
Green Mountain Power Corporation 
Burlington Electric Department 
Vermont Electric Coop 
Washington Electric Coop

Plus a whole bunch of town owned systems.

And all of these electric utilities are tied together by a company called Velco. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818

John said:


> Central Vermont Public Service
> Green Mountain Power Corporation
> Burlington Electric Department
> Vermont Electric Coop
> Washington Electric Coop
> 
> Plus a whole bunch of town owned systems.
> 
> And all of these electric utilities are tied together by a company called Velco. :whistling2:


It's funny that a tiny state (population wise) like Vermont has such a ridiculous number of different utilities serving it. :laughing:


----------



## kbsparky

Peter D said:


> Isn't the Virgina part of Delmarva served by Dominion?


Nope.

Used to be served by both Delmarva Power, and A&N Coop. When the PSC refused to grant huge rate hikes to DP&L, they sold the whole kit and kaboodle to A&N.

Now, A&N serves the entire Virginia portion of Delmarva.


----------



## kbsparky

John said:


> ....And all of these electric utilities are tied together by a company called Velco. :whistling2:


You sure they didn't call it Velcro? :laughing:


----------



## Shado

Xcel Energy - Denver metro area

IREA - Intermountain Rural Electrical Association (for us on the outskirts)


----------



## dawgs

Dominion


----------



## Ima Hack

CMP -Central Maine Power which is owned by FPL (Florida Power and Light.)
Bangor Hydro covers the northern part of the state.


----------



## user4818

Ima Hack said:


> CMP -Central Maine Power which is owned by FPL (Florida Power and Light.)


Are you sure about that? CMP is owned by Energy East.
No mention of FPL anywhere. 

Now, it is entirely possible that FPL owns generation facilities in Maine that sell power to CMP. FPL own generation all over the country.


----------



## Ima Hack

Peter D said:


> Are you sure about that? CMP is owned by Energy East.
> No mention of FPL anywhere.
> 
> Now, it is entirely possible that FPL owns generation facilities in Maine that sell power to CMP. FPL own generation all over the country.


You are 100% correct, my bad. I think Energy East bought it from FPL a few years ago. I see FPL trucks all over the place up here, usually at hydro plants.


----------



## John

Peter D said:


> It's funny that a tiny state (population wise) like Vermont has such a ridiculous number of different utilities serving it. :laughing:


There are 21 of them and had to do with REA.

If power was needed from point A to point B the lines didn't follow roads. The wire was expensive and the labor was cheep so the line went directly from point A to B over hill and dale. Some of the power rights of ways are insane.


----------



## Greg

I'm lucky to have 4:
KUA (Kissimmee Utility Authority)
OUC (Orlando Utility Authority)
FPL (Florida Power and Light)
Progress Energy

KUA and OUC have their own generating plants in town.


----------



## randomkiller

Jersey Central P & L


----------



## brian john

NOVEC, PEPCO, Dominion Power, SECO, BGE, Allegheny Power.


----------



## steelersman

brian john said:


> NOVEC, PEPCO, Dominion Power, SECO, BGE, Allegheny Power.


Hey Brian, how come on the other thread (poll) about what you are, you selected other? I thought you were a union contractor. Did you withdraw from the union or what?


----------



## The Motts

Ima Hack said:


> You are 100% correct, my bad. I think Energy East bought it from FPL a few years ago. I see FPL trucks all over the place up here, usually at hydro plants.


Iberdrola SA, a company based in Spain, bought Energy East last year. They are now the parent company of CMP.


----------



## BryanMD

any guesses?


----------



## randomkiller

BryanMD said:


> any guesses?


 
Silicone implant?







From Baltimore Gas & Electric


----------



## BryanMD

randomkiller said:


> Silicone implant?


ha! 

that is an indoor led tied into the new smart meters they are foisting on the unsuspecting public. sort of like a reverse idiot light for when it's best to fire up the steam shower.


----------



## Ima Hack

The Motts said:


> Iberdrola SA, a company based in Spain, bought Energy East last year. They are now the parent company of CMP.


This kind of thing makes me wonder just how much of the USA is owned by foreign companies.


----------



## BryanMD

Ima Hack said:


> This kind of thing makes me wonder just how much of the USA is owned by foreign companies.


There's a big stink going on in Maryland now with BGE's parent company (Constellation) which owns the power plants. They lost their ass in some financial market shenanigans in '08, had Warren Buffet come in and rescue.. forced Warren out, and now want Electricte de France (French Co) to buy about 1/2 the company.

Maryland needs another Nuke plant but there aren't many places to (practically) site one except for Calvert Cliffs where two already are. But CEG doesn't want to let an outsider into their sandbox and can't seem to get financing to build on their own... thus EDF who also happen to expert nuke plant builders and operators.

But no one trusts BGE/CEG management to not be pulling a fast one and we the people seem to trust the State (PSC) even less... so we remain at a stalemate.


----------



## CADPoint

Duke Power in Town, Progress to the North & South, Dominion also to the far north by northeast and multi - Co-Op's, srpinkled everywhere else.


----------



## pudge565

Metropilitan Edison MET-ED here where I am. Over 40 Municipalities in Berks county have signed a one year contract with them starting in 2010 to buy power at 30% rate increases when rate caps in PA expire. This was to help keep the prices lower than what they are expected to be.


----------



## 5486

P s e & g


----------



## 3phase

KCP&L, Ameren, and a couple of rural electric co-ops.


----------



## manchestersparky

At Home it's BGE ( the old Baltimore Gas and Electric) owned by Constellation energy (AKA Constipation Energy)

At work I deal with: Pepco and Allegheny Power


----------



## muck

Pse&g
jcp&l
gpu


----------



## Briancraig81

Progress energy, used to be CP&L (Carolina power & light).


----------



## ampman

progress energy used to be florida power


----------



## Briancraig81

ampman said:


> progress energy used to be florida power


They serve the Carolina's and Florida.


----------



## frenchelectrican

In Wisconsin my area are :

WPS - Wisconsin Pubic Service 
WE - Wisconsin Engery 
MFL - Madison Fuel et Light
MMPC - Mantowic Mupical Power Corpation 

plus about half dozen other uiltites

In France 

FDE *Électricité de France* 
http://www.edf.com/accueil-com-fr-20402.html
{ French verison }
http://www.edf.com/the-edf-group-20403.html
{ Engish verison }
http://ina.edf.com/edf-ina-115002.html
{ North America verison engish }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## steelersman

Man this thread has got to be the most boring of all. Well I'd have to say the second most boring right after the "What's Your Local?" thread.


----------



## sparks134

DA BURS!!!:thumbup:


----------



## steelersman

Roethlisberger is the league leader in passing. I love it.


----------



## ampman

Briancraig81 said:


> They serve the Carolina's and Florida.


yes progress bought out florida power


----------



## switchleg

Pedernales Electric Cooperative. Austin Energy.


----------



## LaMaster Electric

*Pse&g*

Hey, I am currently an apprentic lineman for PSE&G. I previously worked as a catenary lineman for NJ Transit. I am a licensed electrician in the state of NJ. I was wondering how many other utility companies are no longer offering pensions to new employees?


----------



## LaMaster Electric

*Pse&g*

Hey, I am currently an apprentic lineman for PSE&G. I previously worked as a catenary lineman for NJ Transit. I am a licensed electrician in the state of NJ. I was wondering how many other utility companies are no longer offering pensions to new employees?[/quote]


----------



## mg42

hydro québec http://www.hydroquebec.com

6,87¢ /kwh :tt2:


----------



## LaMaster Electric

PSE&G - Palisades Division


----------



## Kelley

Nstar Electric

Nstar Gas


----------



## cobra50

FPL.....They are looking for 1.3 billion a year rate hike and insist residential will GO DOWN:laughing:


----------



## Kvar

*Aep*

A E P = 

Always Electrical Problems


----------



## 3197193

ga power here(southern power co same as ala. miss.), flint energies 4 driveways up(emc)and southern rivers energies( emc) 4 miles north of home


----------



## brian john

Dominion Power
BG&E
Allegheny
NOVEC
SECO
City of Manassas


----------



## electricalperson

nstar


----------



## JoeKP

Tmlp


----------



## JayH

*  Enron *


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy

*...*

Fluke Energy. I thought it was just me, but, does everyone here hate the power company? They single handidly cost me about 100 hrs / yr in wasted time minimum


----------



## Rudeboy

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> Fluke Energy. I thought it was just me, but, does everyone here hate the power company? They single handidly cost me about 100 hrs / yr in wasted time minimum


wow 100hrs? Why so much? Break it down.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy

*...*

Mostly Outage Reconnects on Laterals. On the front end and tail as well. Can't really leave until they hook it up. 20-40 of those per year and phone time getting kWhr numbers for bids, scheduling outages, talking with engineers specs on jobs. It all adds up...If I go east 10 miles in a certain county I have to wait til the job is done, then have inspector come out and look at trench and service and approve, then call puco, then wait til they get there to check it all out. I had a suprise though lately, the key fairy dropped 2 keys under my pillow one night. One for the meter and one for the pad. Of course I've never touched them though


----------



## Rudeboy

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> Mostly Outage Reconnects on Laterals. On the front end and tail as well. Can't really leave until they hook it up. 20-40 of those per year and phone time getting kWhr numbers for bids, scheduling outages, talking with engineers specs on jobs. It all adds up...If I go east 10 miles in a certain county I have to wait til the job is done, then have inspector come out and look at trench and service and approve, then call puco, then wait til they get there to check it all out. I had a suprise though lately, the key fairy dropped 2 keys under my pillow one night. One for the meter and one for the pad. Of course I've never touched them though


Of course, I need some keys myself. Was so much easier when the rings didn't have locks on them. I just haven't met an apathetic poco key holder yet.
Sawzalls do work though.


----------



## JayH

Rudeboy said:


> Of course, I need some keys myself. Was so much easier when the rings didn't have locks on them. I just haven't met an apathetic poco key holder yet.
> Sawzalls do work though.


Sawzalls and PG&E meter bases??


----------



## nolabama

Entergy when in New Orleans, Alabama Power when in Bama.


----------



## Rudeboy

JayH said:


> Sawzalls and PG&E meter bases??


Not meter bases, but the rings!
:laughing:
My company has a working relationship (socket jaw replacements/office and plant service) with pg&e so we can usually get someone out to unlock pretty quick.


----------



## wildleg

the poco here is known as Bastards of Greed Electric


----------



## BuzzKill

Georgia Power! Despite the mildly frequent blips in power (enough that I have to reset my clock or my computer turns off) and the seemingly non stop rate increases, I like Ga.Power; their linemen are on time, friendly and work hard. Plus utilities, some of them at least, are great investments; if they are going to make money off you, you might as well get some of it back.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

BuzzKill said:


> Georgia Power! Despite the mildly frequent blips in power (enough that I have to reset my clock or my computer turns off) and the seemingly non stop rate increases, I like Ga.Power; their linemen are on time, friendly and work hard. Plus utilities, some of them at least, are great investments; if they are going to make money off you, you might as well get some of it back.


 
I deal with (3)
Dominion VA Power
Rappahannock Electric
Central VA CO-OP


----------



## thekoolcody

Orange and rockland, con Edison.


----------



## JohnJ0906

wildleg said:


> the poco here is known as Bastards of Greed Electric


I've never heard that one....but it fits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paelectrican

Arm and Leg power


----------



## amptech

3 different REMCs, Duke Energy, AEP and several small municipality electric departments. I have to say I have a very good working relationship with all of them. I do contract work for Duke and one of the REMCs on a regular basis.


----------



## Mr 440

Electricite 440 inc 
Laval Quebec canada :thumbsup:
http://www.pagesjaunes.ca/bus/Quebe...|6f6ec9e686|1046c1950c6|6edfbb62fb|6edfbcce86


----------



## Devin

Entergy


----------



## CTshockhazard

Connecticut Light & Power (Northeast Utilities)

United Illuminating

A few municipalities that have their own POCO (Norwich, Wallingford, may be more I'm unaware of)


----------



## user4818

CTshockhazard said:


> A few municipalities that have their own POCO (Norwich, Wallingford, may be more I'm unaware of)


Bozrah and Groton.


----------



## CTshockhazard

Peter D said:


> Bozrah and Groton.


Thanks Peter


----------



## user4818

CTshockhazard said:


> Thanks Peter



Anytime. :thumbsup:

Where part of CT are you from anyway?


----------



## CTshockhazard

Peter D said:


> Anytime. :thumbsup:
> 
> Where part of CT are you from anyway?


I'm in New Britain, but only until I can get the $ to get out. I'd like to get some land in the eastern part of state.


----------



## user4818

CTshockhazard said:


> I'm in New Britain, but only until I can get the $ to get out. I'd like to get some land in the eastern part of state.


I'd want to get out of New Britain too. :laughing:

Eastern Conn. is very nice and definitely the place to go to get away from it all. :thumbsup:


----------



## F & F Electric

NYSEG and RG&E, depending on where you might be. Sister companies and now we are owned by Iberdrola USA. From Spain


----------



## Old Spark

In Sacramento Ca. it's SMUD for Sacramento Municipal Utility District, outside of town it's PG&E for Pacific Gas & Electric.


----------



## Norcal

David Channell said:


> In Sacramento Ca. it's SMUD for Sacramento Municipal Utility District, outside of town it's PG&E for Pacific Gas & Electric.


PG&E: Pacific Graft & Extortion, Play Games & Eat, Pigs Goats & Elephants.

Website: www.pge.com


----------



## Wingnut

APS-Arizona public services
SRP-Salt River Project


----------



## pudge565

If your power company is Allegheny Energy they were bought out by First Energy.


----------



## Chuckie

Pacific Gas & Electric


----------



## RIVETER

Louisville gas and electric


----------



## House2488

FortisBC & BCHydro


----------



## stryker21

SoCal Edison


----------



## sparkytrician

Dominion Power...and yes, I still call it VEPCO


----------



## jimbohsp

long islander here as well, just applied on the NEAT website was wondering what the job outlook is looking like nowadays?



Black4Truck said:


> National Grid for gas LIPA for electric,, used to be LILCO
> 
> LILCO decided to build a nuclear power plant out in Shorham back in the late 60's
> 
> It was a job that the unions just loved. They would install something on a Monday and rip it out on a Tuesday/
> 
> The cost ballooned to $6 billion before it ever opened
> 
> Then one day, a wise man said Long Island could never evacuate if a problem Chernobyl ever happened here
> 
> So then the chant started to close the plant before it ever opened.
> 
> As part of a buyout, LILCO became LIPA and the rate payers got postage paid envelopes to send in the bill WOW
> 
> They have since rescinded the free postage envelopes :laughing:


----------



## Big John

sparkytrician said:


> Dominion Power...and yes, I still call it VEPCO


 Yeah, I remember VEPCO and PEPCO, which I think still exists.

Up here, I've got National Grid which is both the utility that supplies my power and the utility that we generate power for. You'd think I'd get some kind of discount when buying electricity I make, but.... :no:

-John


----------



## The Lightman

Progress Energy, Florida


----------



## LARMGUY

O G and E
Oklahoma Gas and Electric

Used to work for Cimarron Electric CO-OP distributors of electric power to nine counties in Oklahoma. The power is produced By Anadarko Electric by natural gas and coal.


----------



## slowmo

Westar....................


----------



## SparkYZ

LADWP-Los Angeles Department of Water and Power
or 
So Cal Edison


----------



## Kirker

Austin Energy, which is pretty competitive.

Texas deregulated its electricity market in 2002... since then price went up, not down. *cough* thanks Texas Senate...


----------



## john120/240

KCP&L Kansas City Power & Light
BPU Board of Public Utilities, Kansas City Kansas
WESTAR eastern Kansas


----------



## Electric_Light

Pacific Power and Portland General Electric.


----------



## Jlarson

APS - Arizona Public Service
SRP - Salt River Project 
TEP - Tuscon Electric Power
SSVEC - Sulphur Springs Valley Electric Cooperative

There are a few other co-ops but these are the main ones for us.


----------



## George Stolz

Seriously? This thread reads like people quoting their favorite lines from the phone book! :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

George Stolz said:


> Seriously? This thread reads like people quoting their favorite lines from the phone book! :laughing:


I prefer to call it post count inflation. A post whore should be down with that. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150

Jlarson said:


> I prefer to call it post count inflation. A post whore should be down with that. :laughing:


PCI is a big issue with the members of this site.:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## erics37

Central Lincoln PUD. Largest public electrical utility in Oregon! Which isn't saying much.


----------



## ethaninmotion

NYSEG - Good Ol' New York State Electrical and Gas


----------



## Shockdoc

LIPA- Long Island Power Authority, formerly LILCO, Long Island Lighting Co before the state takeover. I miss the old days, government can screw anything up.

On the other hand , Con ED, which now requires all basement meters installed to be relocated to the outside. They used to let us tie a 200 amp upgrade to an existing #8 leadcoat feeder.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer

Here in beautiful southwestern ohio, I have Duke Energy at my house.
I have Butler Rural CO-OP at my farm.
Many of my customers have ****s Peters & Liars...er uh....DP&L.


THEY ALL SUCK GONGOLLLA BALLS!!!!!


----------



## Charlie3502

Duke Power


----------



## guest

Southern California Edison..... SCE

When I was up north, it was Sacramento Municipal Utility District....or 

SMUD!!:laughing:

I know of a POCO which is known as PUD too.


----------



## HARRY304E

NSTARTheygk!:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

Com-Ed 
Northern IL


----------



## local134gt

Wirenuting said:


> Com-Ed
> Northern IL


Obviously same here, Lake in the Hills, IL


----------



## ampman

florida power now progress energy
florida power and light 
seco- sumter electric co-op
kua- kissimee utility authrity
wreco-withlococchee river electric co-op
ouc- orlando utility commission
and a few others i can't remember


----------



## gesparky221

AEP is the company serving our plant with 69KV. Coop serves a lot of rural customers in the area and then there is First Energy.


----------



## lagunavolts

*change of ownership.....*



lectricboy said:


> K.U. = Kentucky Utilities (owned by Eon).


Now owned by PPL


----------



## ce2two

Nicola tesla the genius:thumbup:SCE MR.direct current ..edison wanna be a genius...screwed tesla over....:no:TESLA ,WITH OUT HIM IN THE WORLD ....TODAY THINGS WOULD BE MUCH MUCH DIFFERENT ...:thumbsup:


----------



## aarons600rr

local134gt said:


> Obviously same here, Lake in the Hills, IL


Same here


----------



## DMILL

KCP&L ( Kansas city power and light)
Aquilla


----------



## Jason8n

Progress Energy, Piedmont Elec.(co-op), Dominion Power


----------



## Chas

TVA provides transmission
Volunteer Energy Coop provides distribution

I also get the luxury of being employed by TVA


----------



## Malaking_TT

Kletis said:


> EWEB, Eugene Water and Electric Board


You don't work for Builders do you?


----------



## Malaking_TT

Portland General Electric


----------



## Rudeboy

ce2two said:


> Nicola tesla the genius:thumbup:SCE MR.direct current ..edison wanna be a genius...screwed tesla over....:no:TESLA ,WITH OUT HIM IN THE WORLD ....TODAY THINGS WOULD BE MUCH MUCH DIFFERENT ...:thumbsup:


Wow. Nicola the Genius from now on... no longer just... Tesla

PG&E

and 

Alameda power (or whatever they call it.)


----------



## Chris1971

Xcel energy here in Minnesota.:thumbup:


----------



## tufts46argled

NolaTigaBait said:


> Entergy.


Same Here


----------



## czars

Here it Florida Power and Light (FPL). We call them Florida Plunder and Lute.


----------



## Salim Elfahim

Oncor Electric Delivery (Dallas Power & Light) - Dallas, TX


----------



## Wireman191

PUD Public Utility District.


----------



## JmanAllen

OG&E- Oklahoma gas & electric 

PEC- people's electric company 

PSO. Can't remember what that stands for 

REC- rural electric company

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## kbatku

Pacific Power and Light or Benton Rural Electric Association


----------



## 8V71

PEPCO-Potomac Electric Power Company
BG&E--Baltimore Gas and Electric


----------



## ilikepez

Puget Sound Energy


----------



## backstay

Lake Country Power
Minnesota Power
CoOp Power & Light
Virginia Public Utilities
Hibbing Public Utilities
North Star Power
North Itasca Electric CoOp
Otter Tail Power


----------



## chicken steve

Central Vermont Public Service

Green Mountain Power


~CS~


----------



## joethemechanic

PECO, PP&L, PSE&G, or whoever the hell owns them now


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A & N electric co-op


----------



## Techy

Depending on where abouts we are

Progress Energy Florida(formerly 'Florida Power')

OUC (Orlando Utilities Commission)

Florida Power & Light

KUA (Kissimmee Utility Authority)

having florida power and FPL around at the same time was fun


----------



## 1joeyj

Xcel Energy.


----------



## zwodubber

Pennsylvania Power and Light (PPL)


----------



## Chris1971

Xcel Energy. The big monopoly in my area.


----------



## Wellsofsouls

Pg&e


----------

